# Some things I don't understand



## smokewagon (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm relatively new to smoking meat.  I have done a lot of fish, tho.  I"ve made several batches of jerky both in the big chief and in the oven.  I've ordered a AMNS and am getting ready to do my first buckboard bacon

I'm also a bit lazy....  I've been looking for the difference in morons cure, instacure#1 and #2.... and am not having much luck.  So I am asking  

I see where people are using one and not the other and even saying they are NOT using it, but no reason.  Can anybody explain?

I am also wondering about dry rubs.  I know basically nothing about spices, and being both knowledge and cash poor, don't want to waste time, effort, spice and meat on something thats not good.  What are spice that you add to basic rub to enhance it?  Why?  what are the characteritics of them?  

I guess I should say now that I do not like hot.  If hot spice is a flavor, ok. If all it is is pain, not interested.  This comes from a bad experience in Thailand many years ago.

Thanks for any advice....


----------



## tigerregis (Feb 28, 2012)

Your location suggests that you should get rolling. BTW, leave no stone unturned.


----------



## stovebolt (Feb 28, 2012)

http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts


----------



## smokewagon (Feb 28, 2012)

stovebolt said:


> http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts


Aaaaannnnnnd now I know.....thanks for the link.


----------

